
Quaternions: The Strange Numbers That Birthed Modern Algebra - guerrilla
https://www.quantamagazine.org/the-strange-numbers-that-birthed-modern-algebra-20180906/
======
avmich
We don't discuss Cayley-Dickson construction often enough. Why all systems
starting with sedenions are power-associative and have non-zero divisors -
where are the properties which are different among them?

